# Red Spider Veins



## xJillx (Sep 2, 2011)

In the past few weeks, I have developed lots of tiny red spider vein clusters on my feet, ankles and calves.  They are bright red and pretty noticeable, especially on my feet.  I actually have had a few people point them out - don't you just love that? 

Does anyone else have an issue with red spider veins?  I apologize if I sound so vain.  Trust me, I know there are bigger issues to be concerned with.  But I have a slightly disfigured ankle & foot (squared heel, lots of scars and scar tissue, and a significant size difference between my feet) as it is due to being born with bilateral club feet, and these spider veins are just making it look 10x worse and more noticeable!


----------



## Soybean (Sep 8, 2011)

I've recently been getting more and more spider veins on my legs and feet, they aren't the most attractive things are they?! 

I've also been getting more prominent veins which make whole sections of my legs look blue lol. Not sure if it's because I'm on remicade and 6mp, if it's because I was so inactive for 8ish months or if it's just hereditary. My mum has awful varicose veins as did my nanna so it's probably more to do with that.

Years ago a friend told me aboot red vine leaf extract (you can get it generically or the brand name in the U.K is Antistax), it helps with circulation and is marketed for tired, achy legs. She used it for a couple of months and had good results, her spider veins disappeared, but saying that it did used to say on the packet to consult your doctor if you are on any other medication (because it works on your circulation it can effect the way other drugs are absorbed/distributed), but a quick google of antistax patient information leaflet no longer shows this warning. That being said I would still check with your Dr.

P.S My friend also has Crohn's although I'm not sure what medication she was on for it, if any.

I think drinking more water and doing simple leg exercises throughout the day might help (although I'm my own worse enemy as I don't drink enough water and although I do try and do the leg exercises my physio therapist recommended more often than not I forget  )

Soybee xx


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait til you get tiny little spider veins on your face!!! Lovely.. some medication thin your skin, and I was aware of it.  I also get fat cells on my face and eyes, God sometimes I look 90! So special.  

BTW hi Soybean!


----------



## Soybean (Sep 8, 2011)

Hiya Pen :thumright:

I've got a few little ones on my face too! Last year I bought a groupon voucher for this sorta laser removal thingy, hurt like hell but it got rid of them....buuuuuuuuut now they're back again lol (I have a sneeky suspicion it's cos I can't stop myself from squeezing spots :shifty: )

Hope you're feeing better Pen  ps guess what??? Sam proposed to me last Thursday!!!! :ybiggrin:

xx


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup, noticed these 2 years ago.  Only 26yo here, and I have them around the edge of my feet where they meet the mottom of my feet, around my ankles, and around the sides of my knees.  Freakin' awesome, I tell ya!


----------



## xJillx (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, ladies.

It seems like my spider veins came out of nowhere!  I have had a blotch on the inside of my right ankle for some time, but the ones on my ankles and feet just developed this summer.  I brought it up to my GP, and his response was "Wait until your pregnant!"  Well, jeez, thanks!  

I have been taking vitamin e to help with circulation.  I really don't want any more veins popping up!


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, so now I know who Soybean is ( lol @ Pen ) Many congratulations Siobhan x


----------



## Paddy Holmes (Oct 2, 2011)

Jill, your story is my story! I'm noticing thread veins in a few places but particularly where I had surgery on my left foot. This was also similar to a club foot and 2.1/2 sizes smaller than my right foot until after I had the surgery. That would have been 10( or more) years ago. I can now walk with more ease but still have trouble wearing comfy fashionable shoes.
I've had Crohns about 25 years now and have an ileostomy which enables me to get out for short periods, Life is pretty much at home though. Good job I don't mind too much! I'd love to hear some of your experiences growing up with what I called 'my funny foot'.
all the best Paddy


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2011)

If a student of yoga came to me with this I would have them practice Viparita Karani (leg's up the wall) for 10 minutes per day.  Granted, I'm sure medications, diet, etc can cause/add to this, but in addition, many of us are so sedentary and sit so long that this pose helps counteract that.  I find it to be incredibly relaxing as well.  You don't have to use the bolster/pillow as shown in the picture (I don't) but some are more comfortable with it.


----------



## KazT17 (Oct 2, 2011)

How strange, my legs have gone exactly the same, my hubby mentioned it today (thanks!), I also had a club foot when I was born.

Kaz xxx


----------



## xJillx (Oct 4, 2011)

@David - I was thinking of taking up yoga to help increase my circulation.  Luckily, my sister-in-law's best friend is an instructor and is going to give me a few inexpensive private lessons!

@Paddy - Luckily, my foot/ankle isn't too noticable.  Most people only can tell if I point it out.  So, I wasn't teased as a kid or anything.  The only time I can remember being made fun of was when my family & I got to sit in the first pew for my Holy Communion (less walking to the alter since I just had surgery) & a girl told me I only got to sit in the first pew because I was handicapped.  But, of course, my mom told me she was just jealous, so I got over it quickly.  

@Paddy & Kaz - That is interesting that we have issues with our feet & veins.  I wonder if it is being that the scar tissue is thin, making it easy to see the veins.


----------



## David (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great Jill, let us know how it goes


----------



## Paddy Holmes (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to try that yoga position David. As a child I remember lying like that on my bed and finding it very relaxing. Fingers crossedx
Honest answer here please....once you have thread veins is it irreversable? My GP said it was!


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Oct 14, 2011)

I think whether or not it's reversible depends on what's causing it. I have them, and I also have fragile capillaries in my hands and arms. I reach into my purse, or a drawer for something, and come away with a bruise. I get petechiae if I go out in the sun for long. I take vitamin C and use tincture of Arnica (externally)to help it clear up faster, but mostly just live with it.

I find most doctors just blow this "peripheral" stuff off, and say it's your age, or you aren't active enough, it's the aspirin, blah blah. I just keep bringing it up and hoping there's new information.


----------



## David (Oct 14, 2011)

Miss Underestimated said:


> I take vitamin C and use tincture of Arnica (externally)to help it clear up faster, but mostly just live with it.
> 
> I find most doctors just blow this "peripheral" stuff off, and say it's your age, or you aren't active enough, it's the aspirin, blah blah. I just keep bringing it up and hoping there's new information.


Good job on the vitamin C as petechiae is a symptom of a vitamin C deficiency.  What is the tincture of Arnica though?

  I think the vast majority of the peripheral stuff is related to vitamin and mineral deficiencies due to malabsorption.  It's part of the reason I'm working on this.


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I totally agree about the vitamin malabsorption, and in my case, diet - has to be low residue or cooked until it's mush. My GI doc and my GP both test for deficiencies, but that area of knowledge is always changing. I don't know how old you are, but extra vitamin D used to be considered toxic. Look how that's changed!! Back in the 80's when I first got sick I bought Earl Mindell's vitamin bible - now half of it is obsolete.

I meant to add that your project is a terrific idea. Everyone combining their knowledge and experience will be an amazing resource.

oops - Arnica is an herb that is absorbed through the skin (tincture), causes bruises to go away faster. I do not know how or why, but it's an old old rememdy and seems to help. Or I think it does so I feel better, hahaha.

Arnica Montana - Lifted from wikipedia:



> The thymol derivatives concentrated in the plants roots have been clinically shown to be effective vasodilators of subcutaneous blood capillaries. In one double-blind trial, Arnica montana was found to be equally effective as the more expensive diclofenac for accelerating wound healing after foot surgery, but was less effective than the same drug for pain relief.[5] However, Diclofenac does not promote wound healing as it is an anti-inflammatory drug and hence this comparison is not useful[citation needed]. A study of wound-healing after surgery to treat varicose veins found a trend towards a beneficial effect of reduction of pain and hematoma following surgery.[6]


----------



## sambukhari (Oct 17, 2012)

Patients with varicose veins, a new minimally invasive surgical treatment reduced the number of difficult change process is known as stripping.


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a new PCP - she is a resident here, but she was a doctor and general surgeon in India for years - she's probably in her 50's. She said that one of the reasons Crohnies get spider veins and bruises is that the lining of our veins is also somewhat inflamed, that the inflammation is actually everywhere for many of us.  

I sometimes wear support socks or knee highs now - there are new fabrics, and it's impossible to tell that they are support socks. 

She also suggested eating more of the dark color fruits and veggies. Fortunately, I can eat quite a few of these - blueberries and tomatoes are my faves. I'm going to try some plums, since I did ok with plum preserves.


----------

